# Great Opera Singers Blog - Edmund St. Austell



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

I am so honored and thrilled that Mr. Edmund St. Austell included me in his "Great Opera Singers" Blog. I certainly don't belong among the Gods and Goddesses he writes about in his Blog but I am extremely honored that he chose to use me in his topic of young singers.

Here is an excerpt from the article.

"One of the truly refreshing things about Elena is that she presents herself for exactly what she is-a 14-year old girl who is multi-talented and making her first tenuous steps into an extraordinarily demanding profession. She is not yet a fully professional singer, although some of her performances equal what some young professionals do."

My teacher and some other readers have made some educational comments.

 If you would like to see the whole article it can be viewed here:

http://greatoperasingers.blogspot.com/2013/04/child-singers-on-rise-i-elena-house.html


----------

